# Service Repair Manual for Long 560 ?



## ric44 (1 mo ago)

Deal fell through ......... please delete .


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. Seems our "Resource Manager" section has a few manuals, but not for that tractor, I'm afraid.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

If nobody responds to your request, here's a manual on ebay for $29, you can get a download on ebay for $12.

560 & 610 Tractor Service Workshop Technical Repair Manual Fits Long Tractor | eBay


----------

